
Lack of Software Engineers Bears Risks - DanielRibeiro
http://www.infoq.com/news/2011/08/lackeng
======
geebee
These articles are so common. While I agree that a "shortage" of software dev
talent may be harming economic growth, I still think the article misses the
point. People capable of becoming excellent devs (which requires high
analytical ability, the capacity to read and absorb complex subject matter
quickly, strong writing and communication skills, the personal mindset to
persevere ande complete projects, creativity and the ability to self-start
with minimal supervision or instruction)... well, these folks have a lot of
options and may not be impressed with the pay and work conditions that would
normally appeal to the average worker.

I get it, you want talented devs. Now tell me why a talented person would
become a dev instead of a cardiologist or banker. There are reasons, but this
is the real issue, and I'm not sure I've ever seen an article lamenting a
shortage addess it (those that do generally conclude that there is no
shortage)

------
amcintyre
From the article: "In this case, there are software engineers available but
not with the skill set the companies are looking for."

Well, at least not at the salary levels companies are offering. If you want
MINT/STEM-knowledgeable people to solve hard problems for you, problems that
your standard software engineer doesn't have the background to solve, why do
you think those people will be content with standard software engineer pay?

------
gaius
Cheap, good, pick one. But there's no shortage in numbers, anyone who picks
through CVs for their company will tell you that.

~~~
Produce
I disagree. There is no shortage of people who think that they can program
but, from experience, there is a huge shortage of people who actually know
what they're doing.

~~~
noodle
"shortage" is relative. there's a shortage of people who actually know what
they're doing who are willing to work for your company for how much you're
willing to pay.

~~~
Produce
I don't own a company. This is from the perspective of a programmer.

